# Cpl Daniel Siklos



## Nfld Sapper (15 Sep 2011)

Just got this from the weekly O group....

Cpl Daniel Siklos

We regret to advise of the death of Corporal Daniel Siklos suddenly of natural causes on 9 September 2011 at his home at the age of 23. Daniel was a valued member of 32 Combat Engineer Regimennt, Toronto since 2004. 

Funeral service will be held at Benjamin's Park Memorial Chapel, 2401 Steeles Avenue West on Wednesday, 14 September at 1:30 p.m. Interment Kol Ami Section of Pardes Shalom Cemetery. Shiva visits begin Wednesday following the interment, until 5:00 p.m., and will resume with the evening service at 7:30 p.m., until 8:30 p.m. Visits on Thursday from 1:00 to 4:00 p.m. And 7:00 to 9:00 p.m. Visits on Friday from 1:00 to 4:00 p.m. At the family's request, the remainder of shiva will be observed privately.


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Sep 2011)

RIP Cpl Siklos
 

On behalf of my wife and I please pass our sincere condolences on to the family, friends and comrades of Cpl Siklos.


----------

